# got bows?



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

im looking for a bow for bow-fishing that someone might be willing to sell any old compound thats in descent shape and recurves thank you


----------



## remi19 (Feb 27, 2008)

Check out Ebay, i got a few last year for friends that were less than $100.00


----------



## T3xasb0y89 (Mar 29, 2010)

thx man


----------



## Jrock (Mar 20, 2009)

*Gar quest*

You might want to check with Marty at Gar Quest. That's where I get all my gear. www.garquest.com. Best deals.


----------



## bayoueddie (Aug 3, 2006)

I've got a flat black Onieda Osprey I bought new last year. I paid about 700.00 for the bow and a extra set of limbs. I also have a muzzy reel and reel seat for it. I'll take 550 for every thing.


----------

